# Minolta X-570, Nikon L-35 AF



## Slayem (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello, new user here. A family member aproached me about these cameras

("Minolta X-570,f=35-70mm MC Auto Zoom Macro with lens-cap & strap"., "Nikon AF with 35mm lens 1:2.8" )

he has them, and wants me to sell them. After some research i have found that they are not worth all that much money. Are these good cameras? Should i just recommend he holds on to them? Or does anyone know of a good place to sell camera equipment? Sorry if this isnt the correct forum to put this question.

thanks

matt


----------



## Early (Mar 5, 2010)

Slayem said:


> Hello, new user here. A family member aproached me about these cameras
> 
> ("Minolta X-570,f=35-70mm MC Auto Zoom Macro with lens-cap & strap"., "Nikon AF with 35mm lens 1:2.8" )
> 
> ...


I didn't know Nikon made a 35mm f2.8 in the AF version, though you should be able to get a fair price for it since it's usable on all but the cheapie Nikons of today.

The X570?  A good camera for those already using the X700 since this one has full metered manual.  Lotsa luck on getting a decent price though.

Incidentally, is the Minolta 35-70mm the straight 3.5 version?  It makes a big difference as that version was supposed to have used the same optics as the Leicas.


----------

